
Is This Genocide? - whack
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/15/opinion/sunday/genocide-myanmar-rohingya-bangladesh.html
======
rubayeet
What many do not realize that this crisis, while regional, has the potential
to fuel global conflicts in near future. There are roughly 5 million refugees
in Bangladesh at present, a country which itself has poor infrastructure and
struggling under the weight of its over population. A large number of these
refugees are children and young adults, who saw their villages burned, family
members raped and killed. They will be easy prey to Jihadist propaganda. They
will be recruited by extremist groups, they will commit atrocities in the name
of revenge/religion, which in turn will increase the anti-muslim sentiments
around the world. Nationalists and ultra-right leaders will use this as a
platform to rise to power.

~~~
erik14th
My guess is that the West is trying to copy the East(China), and by that I
mean that we are gonna see the rise of extremist governments that will pass as
an answer to extremist groups but whose real interest lies in the ultra-
efficient "social"-capitalism that China perfected. The tighter your grasp
over people lives, the easier is is to have them buy stupid shit all the time
and keep the wheels moving. And there we go again, till everyone is repressed
enough that innovation will once again be a luxury of crazy people. Social and
economical changes are usually the work of people that _fail fast, move fast
and break things_. "make something people want" would work if people actually
knew what they wanted, but most people have no idea about what their
priorities are, so "make something people will get addicted to" works a lot
better.

------
throwaway5752
Yes, obviously. It's obvious in the first paragraph.

Why isn't the article called, the "The Rohingya Genocide". Didn't we learn
anything from Rwanda?

~~~
warent
My guess is that if you say "The Rohingya Genocide" then readers will assume
it's a history lesson and skip the article. Whereas "Is This Genocide?"
encourages readers to investigate on their own, hopefully educating more
people in general

~~~
l8again
Hmmm.. Thanks for this perspective. It was quite lost on me, but maybe if it
worked for you, it did for others too.

------
tboyd47
To all the people saying the woman whose baby daughter was thrown in a fire
was lying or the 14 year old girl who was raped by four soldiers was lying,
fuck you.

> The attack on Tula Toli has been well documented by human rights
> organizations, including Amnesty International, Human Rights Watch and
> Fortify Rights, and it is substantiated by satellite photos showing the
> burned huts. In all, I spoke to seven people who said they were survivors
> from Tula Toli, and their stories meshed and cross-confirmed one another.

~~~
tptacek
Ordinarily I'd say a comment like that is inappropriate but "fuck all of this"
was the comment I wanted to write immediately after reading this story, so all
I've got is sympathy for that position.

------
FryHigh
Woah!

Has to be the most heart wrenching article I’ve read in 2017! Babies and
children slaughtered by hand, houses set on fire, in such large scale.

The evil that exists in the world is just crazy. I kinda wish I didn’t read
the article.

~~~
tboyd47
Don't read the comments, they'll make it even worse.

------
fsloth
I've never cried by reading a news story but this one pushed me over the edge.
I'm a 37 year old cynical bastard and I'm crying like a baby. 2017. Oh dear
lord, no, we don't have flying cars yet but the genocides are doing just fine,
thank you. Fuck.

------
jkolem2
How do we pressure our governments to do something? The US and EU already ban
weapons sales to Myanmar but other countries are happy to step in and profit
in their place, e.g. Israel providing training and selling weapons and
vehicles to the very troops carrying out this genocide.

~~~
adventured
Generally speaking, in cases like this, you have to actually physically
intervene to stop the genocide. They're using machettes and other primitive
means to do much of the killing, as in other genocide cases in very poor
nations (like Rwanda or Cambodia). Sanctions are never enough against what are
already extraordinarily poor nations (we've sanctioned North Korea for
decades, as much as any nation can be, and they're proceeding apace with ICBM
nukes).

The question of stopping this kind of genocide is primarily: who is going to
militarily intervene and in what manner.

------
vondur
We are just arguing over semantics. It’s pure evil and needs to stop. I’m sure
the US could intervene, but we’d need far more media coverage to generate
outrage. Clinton was able to do it in the Balkans, but you’d need to convince
the current administration to get a involved.

------
canadian_voter
I highly recommend the 2017 Massey Lecture that deals with genocide and the
history of human rights. It's called _In Search of a Better World_ by human
rights lawyer Payam Akhavan.

Listen to the whole thing for free[1] or check out the book[2].

[1] [http://www.cbc.ca/radio/ideas/lecture-1-in-search-of-a-
bette...](http://www.cbc.ca/radio/ideas/lecture-1-in-search-of-a-better-world-
by-payam-akhavan-2017-cbc-massey-lectures-1.4389360)

[2] [https://houseofanansi.com/products/in-search-of-a-better-
wor...](https://houseofanansi.com/products/in-search-of-a-better-world)

